# New Video of android running on new out of box HP TouchPad



## LukeS (Aug 24, 2011)

I saw the shaky video the other day of the HP Touchpad running android out of the box. Well a new video has been posted today that looks legit. It seems to be the same guy because of the different colors skin marks on his hand.

New Video:





New Video 2 from same YouTube User as video above:





Original Video:





---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
UPDATE:
Video from jiwanish (guy who provided a image):




Thanks jiwanish for not being greedy and putting it on ebay


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Very, very interesting...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Yesss yessss


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

Isn't 2.6.35 the gingerbread kernel? That was not gingerbread in the video.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

so my real question is, has anyone tried to root that bad boy yet? i mean, they couldn't have taken any measures to block root exploits so something like gingerbreak, or even Z4 root should be able to root that sucker.


----------



## evilecho (Aug 23, 2011)

There is another video of the camera


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

So the camera driver works! Awesome!


----------



## xmai77 (Aug 22, 2011)

What happened to the "Touchdroid" development thread that was stickied? I believe last few posts on that thread were by the user knows the guy that owns this android touchpad being featured in the video. He was supposedly meeting up with one of the devs from the forum. Maybe the guy was legit and the dev has his hands on this touchpad and is in the process of loading up the ROM etc? That's why they deleted the old thread?


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

I like this. I like this a lot.


----------



## DejaVu (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this a 'plant' by HP I wonder?

"Let's get shot of WebOS, and setup Android to 1 or 2 units, put it out there and see how long it takes to go viral and spread around the world?!".

Fantastic advertising for the HP TouchPad and makes it the most affordable and most sort after device in the world within a day!!


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

i wanna know what that neocore score is


----------



## xmai77 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe this next shipment of touchpads are all gonna come with Android!


----------



## mammoth (Aug 24, 2011)

DejaVu said:


> Fantastic advertising for the HP TouchPad and makes it the most affordable and most sort after device in the world within a day!!


They'd not be able to maintain that price though, according to The Telegraph each device cost HP at least £180 to produce. So they're selling these at a loss at the moment. It boggles the mind! But yes, even at £200 - £220 it'd be a bargain.

My brother is bringing mine home tonight, I'm really excited about it. Even more so at the slim, slim chance that Android is already running on it.


----------



## ritalin (Aug 24, 2011)

In case anyone here is wondering about the validity of these videos, or if you didn't get curious as to what the QUIC logo stood for in the boot up sequence, i present you with the following link. 
http://www.qualcomm.com/quicinc

Since it looks like Qualcomm has already ported Android to the device itself. This should make the community port much easier as all of the hard stuff looks to have already been taken card of internally. 
THIS IS GREAT NEWS FOR THIS PROJECT!!!


----------



## hotweiss (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you seen this:


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

The only issue is that there is no way to put a SIM card into this bad boy unless someone can figure out a way to make the USB port read an external SIM. Then that'd solve that issue easily.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Why not just use your phone as a wifi hotspot? No need to develop SIM access...


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

hotweiss said:


> Have you seen this:


Look at the angle and movement of the camera on the screen, it's not the same as the actual movement of the camera, I think it's a fake.


----------



## Nitebreed (Aug 24, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> Look at the angle and movement of the camera on the screen, it's not the same as the actual movement of the camera, I think it's a fake.


 The guy has 3 videos of his touchpad. I don't think it's a fake.


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

Does not look fake to me. I think haters are just gonna hate. IMO this had to be a plant. Someone from HP had to slip this in the line while shipping. Could have been a pissed off dev worker who knew what was coming. Think of it like superman's parents shooting him off because they knew their planet was about to explode.


----------



## rothnic (Aug 16, 2011)

A lot of time the factories have an internal software build that they use to test that the hardware is functioning. Usually it has test tools, etc so they can quickly verify everything. This is easier than using the production code then opening each individual app to check for the associated sensor it uses. We have seen this on the Zpad, Adam, Transformer, and now this HP tablet.

We are lucky that it leaked out. However, the true motherload would be to get the source for the kernel. Otherwise we might run into kernel-lib interface issues when moving between android versions.


----------



## ritalin (Aug 24, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> Look at the angle and movement of the camera on the screen, it's not the same as the actual movement of the camera, I think it's a fake.


Didnt even bother to read through this 2 page thread I see....

As I posted above:


> In case anyone here is wondering about the validity of these videos, or if you didn't get curious as to what the QUIC logo stood for in the boot up sequence, i present you with the following link.
> http://www.qualcomm.com/quicinc


That should answer any questions about if its fake or not.


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

To answer that open question, it's not fake. Each of them share the same loading graphic from multiple different people along with the same stats and idents. Just need someone to openly dump one of these...


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

The guy said he is sending it to the touchdroid team. I'm sure they can root the files and it should make porting this many times more simple if the implementations can be worked in.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> Look at the angle and movement of the camera on the screen, it's not the same as the actual movement of the camera, I think it's a fake.


That is what I thought at first, then I have watched it several times and realize that when he switches it to the camera it shows his image sideways since the touchpad is sitting sideways. I am starting to think this could be real, but considering I also thought I was going to get my OnSale order and that got axed I simply dont believe anything,


----------



## flash4yish (Aug 23, 2011)

Here is a close up of the screen where he shows the "SDcard" information and the "About" screen.

View attachment 1365


It clearly shows Android 2.2.1, Baseband Version "Unknown", Kernal 3.4.21 or 1.4.21???

View attachment 1366


View attachment 1367


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

flash4yish said:


> Here is a close up of the screen where he shows the "SDcard" information and the "About" screen.
> 
> View attachment 2093
> 
> ...


2.4.21....


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

rothnic said:


> A lot of time the factories have an internal software build that they use to test that the hardware is functioning. Usually it has test tools, etc so they can quickly verify everything. This is easier than using the production code then opening each individual app to check for the associated sensor it uses. We have seen this on the Zpad, Adam, Transformer, and now this HP tablet.
> 
> We are lucky that it leaked out. However, the true motherload would be to get the source for the kernel. Otherwise we might run into kernel-lib interface issues when moving between android versions.


Well technically speaking this particular kernel has been distributed and so legally the producers need to provide the source code , on request if they wish  (intention to distribute does not factor in the GPL)


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

funkimunk said:


> Well technically speaking this particular kernel has been distributed and so legally the producers need to provide the source code , on request if they wish  (intention to distribute does not factor in the GPL)


And I just sent a GPL kernel request to HP


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

funkimunk said:


> Well technically speaking this particular kernel has been distributed and so legally the producers need to provide the source code , on request if they wish  (intention to distribute does not factor in the GPL)


I like your thinking sir


----------



## VectorZ (Aug 24, 2011)

Would these Help At All?

Qualcomm Android development Page? SDK?

http://developer.qualcomm.com/develop/mobile-platforms/android

Qualcomm innovation Center Android Page?

http://www.quicinc.com/tag/android/


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

funkimunk said:


> And I just sent a GPL kernel request to HP


Did you send one to Qualcomm as well? It is their logo on boot so perhaps they would oblige the request.


----------



## LukeS (Aug 24, 2011)

I sent him a message and he said he is going to send the touchpad to the guys at android central. Hopefully a dump will be posted online sometime soon.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

So in theory android sooner then expected, lol 2000 bucks to qualcomm is a go, xDDDD


----------



## LukeS (Aug 24, 2011)

New comment posted on this video: 






> Up for sale - Guys, looks like a lot of people have interest in this and can put it to much﻿ better use.. I have had a lot of mails from folks asking me to sell it to them so they can use this for development. I have put this on ebay for a quick 3 day sale - Pl search for item: 230664585087


http://www.ebay.com/itm/230664585087


----------



## annoynimous (Aug 25, 2011)

610 for a touchpad? pfffttt

this guy will ease your pain,


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

if only i could get the guy to run a adb pull /system/ and upload that folder


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"LukeS said:


> New comment posted on this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is a jackass.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Oops too late dude, someone that actually wants to help the community stepped up. We have a dump, keep your touchpad. LOL! I cant believe people would even bid on this, the bounty isnt going to you or to the person who is a sucker and buys this.


----------



## LukeS (Aug 24, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> This guy is a jackass.


Yea seriously, I am happy someone else had a touchpad with android that was able to help out with a dump, makes this guy selling his on ebay worthless now.


----------

